
AT&T redefined the word ‘bonus’ as a $10 price hike for data you didn’t ask for - foob4r
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/6/20952512/att-price-hike-cellular-mobile-share-value-plan
======
inapis
Telecom companies manage to piss off people everywhere. Here in India, before
2016 and before Jio, operators used to sell plans like this - Rs 749 per month
with FREE 1GB of data and 750 mins of FREE calling and 100 mins of FREE
roaming. Airtel was particular bad about it.

They managed to stuff the word “free” in pretty much every ad and service
included leaving one wondering if everything is free, then what the hell am I
paying for?

This was on top of awfully complicated plans (especially prepaid ones) which
felt as if you were preparing a tax return.

